# Black Birds



## mireault88

Is it legal to shoot these buggers? I have them in my yard and i want to go out and take them out but i just want to make sure it is legal first.
Thanks :sniper:


----------



## mallard

I believe it is.Send muzzy a pm.He should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Crow is open until April 27th (I'm assuming "big" black birds?)

http://state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/smallgameguide.html


----------



## browningboy

i shoot them in my back yard and i live in town and had no trouble with it
i use a pellet gun


----------



## mireault88

I talked to muzzy and he said that you can't shoot them unless they cause damage your crops of property and then the owner of the land can take action . but if they are just there and not causing problems then it is illegal. looks like there is no more :sniper: these birds. He said they are classified as song birds
thanks guys


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

I assume you are talking about Grackles? Yeah they are annoying..... :eyeroll:


----------



## stevepike

I believe blackbirds are protected under federal but not state law. If they are in the act of or about to cause depredation you can then get rid of them. I don't know about you but I have never seen a blackbird that wasn't about to commit the dastardly act of depredation.  
But as I said, I think it is a federal law so you may want to check it out further (local warden).


----------

